# New Cheese Press



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

New Cheese Press


----------



## SecoCreek (Jan 27, 2010)

Excellente! 

It looks like it's air-driven. How do you regulate the pressure? 

-Kerry


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes it runs off a 150psi air tank. I bought a regulator from Northern Tool.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Wowzers! It's beautiful.


----------

